# Finally Made It!!



## canadian redwing (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello everyone, and Happy New Year. Well, we finally made it!! 2 years planning, packing, more planning and re-packing but soooooo worth it!!
Have settled in to a nice 2 bedroom home in Melaque, with enclosed parking garage large enough for our truck and cargo trailer. It has been an adventure!
My FM3 had expired (long story for another time) so I'm here right now on a 6 month tourist visa--will reapply for new FM3 in April, have spoken to immigration and gotten the how to from them. My husband came down in August and his has been renewed for the year when he entered. (another long story)
Anyway, my question is can I apply for the health insurance on a tourist visa, or do I have to wait until my new FM3 is registered?

My other question is--does anyone know if you can buy rye flour here in mexico? I love to bake my own pumpernickel bread.

Thanks all,
Patti


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Congratulations!
I think you'll have to get your FM3 before joining IMSS.
Super Lake, between Chapala and Ajijic, may be the closest place to find your imported food fixes.
Make a list and visit once in a while.


----------



## canadian redwing (Nov 25, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> Congratulations!
> I think you'll have to get your FM3 before joining IMSS.
> Super Lake, between Chapala and Ajijic, may be the closest place to find your imported food fixes.
> Make a list and visit once in a while.



Thanks for the info!!!


----------

